
D-Wave Lab Tour part 1 - jonbaer
https://dwave.wordpress.com/2015/05/06/d-wave-lab-tour-part-1/
======
whitewhim
I think it is kind of important to point out that there isn't much that was
shown in the video, that is different from a traditional low-temperature lab
(although I am not an expert). The only differences appear to be the compact
casing (with some shielding) of the D-wave box and the D-Wave chip itself
(whos "quantumness" is a hot topic). The rest of what was shown in the video
was a traditional dilution refrigerator setup. I say this not to make a point
about how bad D-wave is (they do some good stuff), but to try and separate
what is traditional equipment, versus what they claim to be innovating on. I
feel this is necessary as dilution refrigerators can be pretty damn impressive
and could cause people to think that was the main part of their invention.

------
time4hn
Are these computers actually useful?

~~~
gaze
They're not even quantum.

~~~
Artemis2
The processor is!

~~~
gaze
They really haven't shown that. See boixo's paper and troyer's work.

